# Cafeina como droga



## Kalevala (6 Sep 2013)

Una idea: vender cafeina en polvo sin decir lo que es, en garitos nocturnos o en la calle. Como si fuera coca, anfetas o demas.

La cafeina es una droga estimulante tant potente como las anfetaminas y casi tanto como la coca. Al menos a la pureza que se vende en la calle que es una mierda.

Es decir que la cafeina pura (o casi) podria competir con las otras en potencia.

Si no dices lo que es y le pones un nombre chulo, la vendes al mismo precio y todos tan felices.

PEEEEEEEEEERO la cafeina es legal! Asi que si te pilla vendiendo dosis de cafeina pues ...... (rellenar que no estoy seguro, de aqui mi posteo)
Y muy barata desde que se invento el cafe descafeinado:
Amazon.com: 500G 1.1 Lbs. Caffeine Powder 100% USP Pharma Grade Pure Powder Foil Sealed for freshness. Ultra Pure Powder.: Health & Personal Care
Edito por si se pierde el link: medio Kg de cafeina 100% por 14 dolores :Aplauso:
Esto en amazon, si se busca un poco mas y comprar sacos de kgs .....

Pues eso, que tal una raya de cafeina?! ienso:


----------



## Enterao (6 Sep 2013)

la cafeina no tiene ese amargor de la coca al probarla con el dedo , te pillarian y los adictos son muy crueles ...la podrias cortar con mataratas eso si..


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Sep 2013)

Te empapelaran por venta ambulante sin papeles, a no ser que te hagas autónomo y les des un ticket de venta a los yonkis....aunque eso se vería un poco raro y se iban a extrañar....::







:XX:


----------



## Kalevala (6 Sep 2013)

No se trata de venderla como coca sino como algo nuevo.

Siempre se puede cortar con quinina, que tambien es legal, para conseguir el amargor.


----------



## burgosma (6 Sep 2013)

Eso es mas viejo que la pana


----------



## Trollaco del copón (6 Sep 2013)

Pues igual te cae un puro más gordo que si vendes coca o caballo...


----------



## plebeyaco (6 Sep 2013)

La cafeína es un corte muy usual para la coca.


----------



## Tonyina (6 Sep 2013)

Lo peor de la cafeína son las anfetaminas con las que la cortan.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (6 Sep 2013)

Acabas de descubrir el "speed".


----------



## Kalevala (6 Sep 2013)

Ya se que no soy muy innovador pero creo que hay negocio, no?

Y a efectos legales?
Si te detienen porque estas "pasando dronjas" .... en teoria, lo que vendes es legal .... luego .... no problemo, no?


----------



## Rockatansky (6 Sep 2013)

Más que por la policía tendrás que preocuparte cuando el cani de turno se meta un par de rayas y no le suban como espera... entonces sí que puedes tener problemas...


----------



## plebeyaco (6 Sep 2013)

Claro, es como la moda de inhalar oxido nitroso, si te cogen de noche vendiendo papelinas de cafeína por los bares, pues supongo que sera atentado contra la salud pública.


----------



## kikepm (6 Sep 2013)

La cafeina se usa para cortar todo tipo de drogas estimulantes, desde cocaina hasta anfetaminas, MDMA, etc.

Haz la prueba y compra algo de lo anterior, luego envías una pequeña muestra a análisis, a ailaket o energycontrol, y obtendrás resultados que te sorprenderán, pero que invariablemente contendrá porcentajes significativos de cafeina.

No te recomiendo hacer lo que dices, dedícate a algo de lo que sepas, si es legal mejor.


----------



## dionbouton (6 Sep 2013)

pero eso se hace ya no ?

La mitad de la farla a la venta en los afters es cafeina mezclada con lidocaina ( por lo de que te adormece las encias al probarla con el dedo ) ..

nada nuevo. 

Eso si , como se la vendas a alguien que lleve la semana entera ahorrando los 50 euros y se de cuenta del enganno , preparate a tragar dientes. 

Ademas -al menos en UK pero casi seguro que en Espanna es igual - el que vende una droga falsa (pastillas/farla ) tiene la misma pena que el que vende la droga autentica. Pueden meterte un paquete de 5 annitos ... por vender harina en bolsitas. Exactamente igual que si vendes farlopa.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:19 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> La cafeina se usa para cortar todo tipo de drogas estimulantes, desde cocaina hasta anfetaminas, MDMA, etc.



Una de las mejores cosas del 3,4 - MDMA es que no se puede cortar con nada. Dado que es una droga cristalizada... y se vende generalmente en trozos de cristal , -si es bueno incluso transparente- se ve a la legua si lo han intentado cortar con algo.

no puedes re-cristalizar una mezcla. Si es MDMA es un trozo de cristal traslucido . A poco que le eches cualquier otra cosa ( talco , cafeina ) , tendrias unos cristales y un polvo blanco ... que no te compraria nadie. Y si lo machacas entero y lo intentas re-cristalizar .. no "cuaja" , dado que necesita cierta pureza (casi casi el 100% ) para volver a crecer un cristal homogeneo


----------



## butricio (6 Sep 2013)

Este hilo hace llorar a juan valdéz


----------



## klenow (6 Sep 2013)

Kalevala dijo:


> Ya se que no soy muy innovador pero creo que hay negocio, no?
> 
> Y a efectos legales?
> Si te detienen porque estas "pasando dronjas" .... en teoria, lo que vendes es legal .... luego .... no problemo, no?



Yo no se por que te preocupas por la legalidad... lo que te tendria que preocuparte es:

1- Que te corran a leches cuando los camellos y las mafias de la noche se enteren de que hay un "loco" vendiendo en su zona. Diles a esos que no, que lo tuyo es legal... y que la calle o el pub es de todos :XX:


----------



## kikepm (6 Sep 2013)

dionbouton dijo:


> Una de las mejores cosas del 3,4 - MDMA es que no se puede cortar con nada. Dado que es una droga cristalizada... y se vende generalmente en trozos de cristal , -si es bueno incluso transparente- se ve a la legua si lo han intentado cortar con algo.
> 
> no puedes re-cristalizar una mezcla. Si es MDMA es un trozo de cristal traslucido . A poco que le eches cualquier otra cosa ( talco , cafeina ) , tendrias unos cristales y un polvo blanco ... que no te compraria nadie. Y si lo machacas entero y lo intentas re-cristalizar .. no "cuaja" , dado que necesita cierta pureza (casi casi el 100% ) para volver a crecer un cristal homogeneo



El MDMA se corta con solubles al agua, como la cafeina. Pero también con anfetaminas, metilfenidato, y otros.

Entra en la página de energy control y echa un vistazo a los resúmenes de análisis de muestras que les envían, hay mucho corte también en el MDMA. Piensa que si no fuera así solo existiría M puro en las calles, y si has probado M sabrás que los hay de muy distintas calidades y purezas (obviamente).

No se que pureza hace falta para recristalizar MDMA, pero yo he hecho la prueba disolviendo en agua MDMA con objeto de separarlo del corte no soluble en agua y hasta el momento siempre se han formado los cristales de M, lo que ocurre es que al hacerlo en un recipiente bajo y plano se forma una lámina cristalina, pero red cristalina al fin y al cabo.


----------



## dionbouton (6 Sep 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> No se que pureza hace falta para recristalizar MDMA, pero yo he hecho la prueba disolviendo en agua MDMA con objeto de separarlo del corte no soluble en agua y hasta el momento siempre se han formado los cristales de M, lo que ocurre es que al hacerlo en un recipiente bajo y plano se forma una lámina cristalina, pero red cristalina al fin y al cabo.



Me temo que lo que ves , en un recipiente bajo , esa lamina cristalina es señal de que no es puro . Lo que ves es mdma seco (deshidratado ) pero sin cristalizar. . Cuando lo re-cristalizas , la forma del recipiente no es relevante. Los camllos lo hacen alguna vez porque es casi imposible vender MDMA si no es en cristal.. y claro , al final queda solo polvo.. que no tiene salida . Asi que lo mojan, lo secan y cuando cristaliza , crea formas geometricas como estas , aunque lo dejes secar en un plato . El gristal crece incluso por encima del nivel del liquido original. Lo normal es poder incluso leer a traves del cristal. Un cristal duro , con lados perfectamente planos.







Por el contrario .. si lo que diluyes y despues secas es una mezcla de varias cosas , al secarse obtienes algo asi como esto 





es simplemente un precipitado seco por evaporacion , sin estructura cristalina alguna -?> droga cortada.


----------



## kikepm (6 Sep 2013)

dionbouton dijo:


> Me temo que lo que ves , en un recipiente bajo , esa lamina cristalina es señal de que no es puro . Lo que ves es mdma seco (deshidratado ) pero sin cristalizar. . Cuando lo re-cristalizas , la forma del recipiente no es relevante. Los camllos lo hacen alguna vez porque es casi imposible vender MDMA si no es en cristal.. y claro , al final queda solo polvo.. que no tiene salida . Asi que lo mojan, lo secan y cuando cristaliza , crea formas geometricas como estas , aunque lo dejes secar en un plato . El gristal crece incluso por encima del nivel del liquido original. Lo normal es poder incluso leer a traves del cristal. Un cristal duro , con lados perfectamente planos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me hago cargo, cuando he disuelto el M es porque lo sabía no puro, al menos quitaba la parte insoluble. 

Probablemente la primera foto da cuenta de un proceso con bastantes gramos de M, así es normal que se formen cristales de cierto tamaño, en mi caso he probado con cantidades pequeñas, del orden del gramo, con lo que al cristalizar en un plato plano quedan cristales planos, el cristal no crece más hacia arriba porque no hay materia suficiente disuelta.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## Jamon (6 Sep 2013)

anda! por qué no seremos todos traficantes de cafeína??


----------



## rafabogado (6 Sep 2013)

El problema que tienes también es que el de que te cargues a alguien. Ten en cuenta que hay gente que puede tomarse una pastilla y alucinar pero no puede tomar cafeína porque tiene problemas de corazón o de tensión. 

Si tú dices que es cafeína y la gente la toma, es responsabilidad del consumidor, pero si estás vendiendo la droga del futuro sin decir más y se toma ese chutazo de cafeína pura alguien con problemas de tensión alta, sin saber lo que es porque de lo contrario no se la habría tomado, vas a tener un muy serio problema. 

Por mucho que digas que vendes algo legal, te van a acusar de homicidio por imprudencia, porque también es legal vender cápsulas con azúcar, pero si no se lo adviertes a un diabético te lo cargas del tirón. El diabético nunca te las habría comprado ni las habría tomado de saber lo que eran.

El tema no es tan fácil como parece y de imprudentes está la cárcel llena.


----------



## yomismo75 (7 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que el que vende cafeína por cocaína no está cometiendo ningún delito de tráfico de drogas ya que la cafeína no es una sustancia considerada como droga de abuso. Además si no le dices a la policía que estás vendiendo cocaína falsa, como leches van ha saberlo. Como mucho si te pregunta que es ese polvo blanco que hay en una bolsita, con decirles que es cafeína para tu uso personal tema resuelto. En farmacias se vende cafeína sin ningún tipo de restricción (DURVITAN)

El problema como dicen muchos no es la justicia, que dudo mucho que te pueda enganchar con una pena de tráfico de estupefacientes, si no más bien que le hagas la competencia a algún camello chungo que paga religiosamente a la policía para poder ejercer su actividad en la zona, eso sin contar con una horda de canis grillados que te pueden buscar para darte la del pulpo.


----------



## Enterao (7 Sep 2013)

la idea del trafico ejem..de sustancias tiene potencial pero no ese..


----------



## favelados (7 Sep 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> la idea del trafico ejem..de sustancias tiene potencial pero no ese..



Lo mejor de ser traficante es que follas mas y mejor, vendiendo cafeína no va a fidelizar a las clientas...


----------



## Enterao (7 Sep 2013)

dionbouton dijo:


> pero eso se hace ya no ?
> 
> La mitad de la farla a la venta en los afters es cafeina mezclada con lidocaina ( por lo de que te adormece las encias al probarla con el dedo ) ..
> 
> ...





puede cortarse con metanfetamina cristal tambien ... no distinguirias un cristal del otro a simple vista.


----------



## macduro (7 Sep 2013)

Anda mira que descubrir a estas alturas que se peude hacer negocio con los "legal highs" que dicen los guiris ...


----------



## Cold (7 Sep 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pUBiAy8NB7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Valdetronco (7 Sep 2013)

Legalmente desaconsejable, hazme caso.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Sep 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> puede cortarse con metanfetamina cristal tambien ... no distinguirias un cristal del otro a simple vista.



Cortar mdma con metanfetamina??? el gramo de metanfetamina en España vale el triple que el de mdma, no tiene sentido.

Tambien con cortan con sal.


----------



## JesseJames (7 Sep 2013)

¿Esto es burbuja.info o drogas.info?

Ahora entiendo el concepto de lonchafinismo.


----------



## DEPASO (7 Sep 2013)

Maradona aprueba este hilo, para meterte rayas de Durbitan, mejor que le pegas una calada al tubo de escape de un coche que te colocará mas........y te daran menos cagarrinas también.......


----------



## A_ller (7 Sep 2013)

Jodr, menudo _hemprendedor hispañostani_, tú sí que sabes.
Por cierto, truco (o negocio de emprendedor, como lo quieras llamar) más viejo que la tana.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Sep 2013)

recuerdo un caso en que un tipo vendia pastillas inofensivas como si fueran extasis y le empapelaron por delito contra la salud publica.

Respecto a la cafeina, se usa para cortar la cocaina, potencia el efecto de la coca y permite al camello cortar aun mas la mercancia obteniendo un suculento beneficio.

La puedes comprar en grandes cantidades en distribuidores de medicina deportiva ya que la compran los deportistas, es facil encontrarla en webs de anuncios y quien la vende sabe perfectamente su uso alternativo


----------



## Dotierr (7 Sep 2013)

Ya aparte, es lo mismo, o tendría el mismo efecto la cafeína en polvo que las cápsulas? en teoría sería también cafeína pura anhidra...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prolab-Caffeine-Capsules-Pack-100/dp/B0011865IQ


----------



## luismarple (7 Sep 2013)

Walter White aprueba este hilo.


----------

